# Has anyone else gotten one of these awesome stickers?



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Never thought I'd say it but I think I like these stickers even more than I like stars. And we can all agree that either one of them are way better than dreary old cash, can't we? Can't we at least agree on that?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Where's the picture ?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Where's the picture ?


This picture,I guess it the next best thing to raising the per mile rates


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> This picture,I guess it the next best thing to raising the per mile rates
> View attachment 78028


Another substitute to 5 star ratings I guess


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Never thought I'd say it but I think I like these stickers even more than I like stars. And we can all agree that either one of them are way better than dreary old cash, can't we? Can't we at least agree on that?


I had a guy want to write me a check at the airport for a tip the other day.
I refused. It's not always dreary old cash. Sometimes it's drive through.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I had a guy want to write me a check at the airport for a tip the other day.
> I refused. It's not always dreary old cash. Sometimes it's drive through.


Whatareyou,crazy? A check tip has to be better than a cash tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Whatareyou,crazy? A check tip has to be better than a cash tip.


Then the returned check has all my banking info on it . . . .
A few weeks later I am wanted in Argentina for back taxes due to identity theft.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Then the returned check has all my banking info on it . . . .
> A few weeks later I am wanted in Argentina for back taxes due to identity theft.


Cool.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Cool.


For all I know, he would have claimed he left checkbook in car.


----------

